# media player 11 and directv



## neastguy (Aug 14, 2006)

can anyone give me some help as to why my hd dvr is not seeing anything shared w/ media player 11..? media player sees the dvr.. I have files in the library but when I go to the hd dvr the option is not there.. I'm running windows xp..... also tversity and playon will not play any videos for me , nothing seems to be working.. tversity and playon are seen by the dvr along with the files...but nothing other than pics can be played... anyhow.. I'm curious about the windows media player issue.... thanks..


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

WMP11 won't work, but TVersity will.

DirecTV's HD-DVRs only recognize ONE type of video file: MPEG v2-TS (transport stream). Any other files have to be transcoded, which TVersity can do, but WMP11 can't.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

wmp11 Does work open it and make sure sharing is configured (turned on). Do a red button reset pn your HDDVR and then reboot your pc. 

When everything comes up you should see the Media found in the system tray of the PC and on the Hddvr receiver menu.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"WestDC" said:


> wmp11 Does work open it and make sure sharing is configured (turned on). Do a red button reset pn your HDDVR and then reboot your pc.
> 
> When everything comes up you should see the Media found in the system tray of the PC and on the Hddvr receiver menu.


Instead of doing a red button reset, perform a menu reset. That allows the DVR to shut down properly.

- Merg

Sent from my iPod touch using DBSTalk


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I also believe its bad form to have more than one media sharing software configured and running at the same time, either use WMP11, Tversity, or playon, you cant have all 3 configured to share at the same time on the same device.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> I also believe its bad form to have more than one media sharing software configured and running at the same time, either use WMP11, Tversity, or playon, you cant have all 3 configured to share at the same time on the same device.


That's not a problem. When you pull up the Media Share menu on the receiver, you just pick which media server you want to use.

- Merg


----------



## neastguy (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks I'll try a reset.. I don't know why tversity won't play any video either though... won't even play the youtube video channel


----------



## fragile (Jun 9, 2011)

In regards to TVersity, I had to set the properties on each folder I added to my library. to transcode ALWAYS instead of only when needed and I also made this setting on the main transcoding page.


----------

